# Snapping at son



## Gottshall5 (Jun 27, 2012)

We have an almost 7 month cockapoo, Maggie, that the whole family just loves to pieces. She is such a great puppy except when it comes to my son. She snaps and snarls at him when he tries to take things from her...things like toys she shouldn't be chewing or shoes. My three daughters can remove things from her and she is fine. Not sure why she does this. Did some research before and read things that said that Maggie may think she is dominant over my son. He and I are so upset by this...hard to see our sweet little Maggie being aggressive.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We had this a week or two ago when my son or daughter tried to remove socks from Gisgo when he had stolen them from the washing basket. Never any other issues like this but he did not like giving up a stolen sock to them! We went back to reasserting the "pecking order" and my son has been giving Gisgo his food every day (makes him sit and wait before he is allowed to eat) and they have both been playing with toys and removing those (by way of a reminder that they can take things away). Seems to have worked, I think Gisgo was just trying his luck at moving up the pecking order, and it did not take long to remind him! (he is just over 7 months and the kids are 10 & 7).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say that the above advice is GREAT! and that you should definetly try those things with your son...and get them to play the trading game too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good advice above .. lots of fun trading games and Maggie will learn she gets good things back .. also pack leader stuff such as going through doors before Maggie, you r son higher in the pack than Maggie ... but if in any doubt do get professional advise from a dog behaviourist in your area, your vet will recommend one ... better to stop this quickly


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I would say that the above advice is GREAT! and that you should definetly try those things with your son...and get them to play the trading game too.


Amanda,

Would you please elaborate on the the "trading game"?
Thanks much!

Kate


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The trading game is a great game to do with your dog...

Let them play with a toy, then take that toy off of them and give them something else, then trade back to the first toy, let them play, then trade for a third toy. 
you can also do this with food and toys so that they do not become food possesive. 
if you give them a pigs ear, let them chew for a while, then take it away give them a toy...and you can play with them with the toy to make it more exsiting too...then give the pig ear back. 

it just gets them used to your hands being around things they are chewing, and that you taking something off them doesn't become about the thing going away, but about something else coming into play. 

so for example. if your cockapoo grabs a sock...and runs from you, do not go and chase them, but grab a squeaky toy, and get them playing with that as you take the sock away from them. 

if they grab a tea towel....my cockapoo loves to snag them from the counter top, grab a toy and give it to her, while you take the tea towel off them.

hope that explains it well.


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> The trading game is a great game to do with your dog...
> 
> Let them play with a toy, then take that toy off of them and give them something else, then trade back to the first toy, let them play, then trade for a third toy.
> you can also do this with food and toys so that they do not become food possesive.
> ...



Thanks for the explanation; 
I appreciate the time you took to elaborate on the trading game.
Apparently we have been "playing" this game with out realizing it
as I switch between balls often --- Slobber is not something I am ok with just yet (Blick!). 
So as soon as one gets icky, I switch. 

Thanks again,

Kate


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a problem!


----------

